# OEM Wheel Passat CC 'Thunder' Black Machined



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Attractively designed rim. The alloy wheel is supplied 1 per box complete with VW Hub Cap. Uses standard wheel bolts and TPMS sensor and valve (sold separately). Genuine VW wheels that come from the factory on the Passat CC. Also available in Titanium (color code QQ9). List is $360.00 each I can sell them for *$1200 for a set of four * and we ship via UPS :beer:

*Part# 1K8-071-498-AX1*
5 x 112 8J x 18 ET 41


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Those actually look a lot better on the car than I expected. :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

good price :thumbup:, but not my taste.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

PSU said:


> Those actually look a lot better on the car than I expected. :beer:


they look good on a white car IMO :thumbup:


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

i love these wheels, i think they look great on silver. here's mine.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What do they each weigh? Who is the wheel manufacturer (cast into the back)?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> What do they each weigh? Who is the wheel manufacturer (cast into the back)?


ship weight is 28lbs...i will pull one down from upstairs and look at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have a tire package with these rims


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> Do you have a tire package with these rims


yes i do...pm'd you a price :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## $8NISHU (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

$8NISHU said:


>


upload this pic to photobucket then post :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Price for tire package with shipping to 02703? Thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CC Rider said:


> Price for tire package with shipping to 02703? Thanx


pm sent :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bumping


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

going up


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I definitely sense a 'Huffs' influence here...machined face, black inner rim. Nice wheel and they look great on that silver CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

kyle1 said:


> I definitely sense a 'Huffs' influence here...machined face, black inner rim. Nice wheel and they look great on that silver CC.


they do, we have them on a lowered black cc i will take pics tomorrow :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bumping


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bu mp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

B u M p


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bumpsies


----------



## tad (Aug 3, 2001)

Thanks for PM.


----------

